# Your favourite bodybuilding meal/snack recipes



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought I'd make a thread for people to just skim through for inspiration on meals/snacks.

Try and keep banter/none recipe chat to a minimum, just so people can just read through recipes instead of page after page of rubbish for 3 recipes.

Anyway here's mine!

Protein pancakes

2 large eggs

150g liquid egg whites

1 scoop phd natural dairy protein

50-75g flour

mix everything, use oil as required in pan, make as thick/thin as you want!

Finally, add whatever toppings you want and you're done!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Thought I'd make a thread for people to just skim through for inspiration on meals/snacks.
> 
> Try and keep banter/none recipe chat to a minimum, just so people can just read through recipes instead of page after page of rubbish for 3 recipes.
> 
> ...


Do they taste like normal pancakes kinda? they do sound nice


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*chicken and potato*

cut chicken into strips, shallow fry with 1cal spray

heat up a potato in the microwave, hack it up, shallow fry with 1cal spray.

sprinkle some salt, dollop of mayo...done.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Cottage cheese with a handful of almonds and chopped up apple.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Poached chicken thighs. Deeeeelicious


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Going to give they protein pancakes a try this weekend for brekie! Hopefully they taste decent!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Rice cake with cottage cheese and black pepper an hour or two before bed. Lovely job.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Tortilla Chips and Guacamole

1 spinach tortilla wrap

1/2 ripe avocado

1 tbsp each chopped

green onion and cilantro

2 tbsp chopped tomato

hot sauce to ttaste

Cut tortilla into triangles and heat in oven toaster intil crisp. In a bowl, mash avocado ad stir together with onion, cilantro, tomato and hot sauce.

Calorie: 315

Protein: 8 grams

Carbs: 49 grams

Fat:16 grams

Sat Fat:2 grams

Fiber : 8 grams


----------

